# PocketWizard FlexTT5 and 580exII RF Issues?



## justsomedude (Dec 10, 2011)

Does anyone here have experience with PWs FlexTT5 and the 580exII? I'm looking at moving into remote ETTL, but have seen some reviews where range was severely limited due to high RF interference from the 580. 

Granted, I'd probably eventually get the AC7 RF hard-shields, just because that horizontal mount configuration is awesome for umbrellas, but I'd still like to hear some real world experiences. Thanks!


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 10, 2011)

I have gone with this setup using two 580 EEII's. I found that the system may occasionally fail to fire and that distance is compromised without the hard case. The hard case solved the issues, and as you point out, it is good for the direct line aiming at the center of an umbrella.The soft sleeve that comes with the units is a hassle. I highly recommend the case for the RF issue-too bad we have to pay for it.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 10, 2011)

Pleeeaaassse don't!!!

I will shorten your life with ten years trying to get them to work. 

Buy the Phottix Odin at a third of the cost, more functions and best of all, they just work.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 10, 2011)

I continue to ba amazed at how they could put it on the market when it had a range of 40 ft with Canon's top of the line Flash. They must have known this. Then, there was one fix after another, shields, modifying the flash to add capacitors, then flashes failing. That shield will insulate a flash, and heat dissapation is a problem without it, if you use a flash really hard, its life will drastically diminish due to overheating, and this makes it even worse.

They continue to make excuses that they had no choice about RF frequency, while other manufacturers use other frequencies and have units that work well.

Those shields should have been a temporary fix while they redesigned the unit, but they continue to supply klutzy shields.

Also, do not expect it to work with any new flash that Canon releases. It might, but then again, it might not. 

I have stayed far away from them.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 14, 2011)

If anyone wants a good cheap reliable option that doesnt do TTL I got a brand off ebay called D-SLRkit they were about $40 for 4 recievers and a hotshoe trigger, I use them when i want to combine my elinchrom strobes with the 580s they are reliable and work well they even have built in umbrella holders. much cheaper than buying elinchrom recievers to fire the 580s


----------



## TonyY (Dec 15, 2011)

Pixel King for ETTL and FCM (flash control menu). and 1/3 of the cost of Odin.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 15, 2011)

TonyY said:


> Pixel King for ETTL and FCM (flash control menu). and 1/3 of the cost of Odin.



i've heard of people having problems with the pixel king
the only system i havent heard problems from is the odin


----------



## sneekerp (Dec 15, 2011)

Viggo said:


> Pleeeaaassse don't!!!
> 
> I will shorten your life with ten years trying to get them to work.
> 
> Buy the Phottix Odin at a third of the cost, more functions and best of all, they just work.


Where are you finding the Odin for 1/3 of the PW's?


----------



## Maui5150 (Dec 15, 2011)

I think the confusion is that it was supposed to be stated 30% cheaper, not 1/3rd the price. 

Then again with all my Pocket Wizard gear, I have never paid full price. The Mini TT1 and Flex TT5 I paid on sale $160 and $185 respectively. I just added in two Pocket Wizard Plus IIs for $130. That is total, not a piece. 

My current outlay is MiniTT1, FlexTT5 and 4 Pocket Wizard Plus IIs for about $750

There is something to be said for availability, whether it is on the used market, borrowing from a fellow photographer, or tracking down when traveling. Something tells me I am more likely to find a Pocket Wizard than an Odin.


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 15, 2011)

I have the 580EXII on the camera and all the off camera speedlights are 580EX (OK - I prefer them). Not had any problems yet, although I dont use them at their range limit - perhaps only 50ft.


----------



## bycostello (Dec 15, 2011)

where u based? I'm in UK and they are on a different frequency here, and so no problems.... the USA different kettle of fish...


----------



## Viggo (Dec 15, 2011)

sneekerp said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Pleeeaaassse don't!!!
> ...



The PW's costs 2500 nok's a piece here in Norway, making it 7500 nok's plus the AC3 controller at 900 nok's, total of 8400 nok's = 1401 usd with this minutes rate. And I got the Odin from Dzone2 seller off of ebay for 549 usd... Free shipping also.

On a side note, I tested the ETTL range with the Odin today , 200 meters and it all worked perfect!! I didn't have more space to put between me and the flash, but I'm very sure it will work for longer than that... THE perfect system....


----------



## kennykodak (Dec 15, 2011)

i have PW mini and flex's
junk
i have multiple 580 EX2's
more junk
they only work for me when they can see each other,
what's the point?


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 15, 2011)

bycostello said:


> where u based? I'm in UK and they are on a different frequency here, and so no problems.... the USA different kettle of fish...



I am in the UK


----------



## willrobb (Dec 16, 2011)

The Phottix Odin sounds great....the pocketwizards sound like an expensive hassle.

I've been using an ST-E2 transmitter for about 4 years now, 90% of the time it's been good, the only real problems have been in really strong light outside and when there is no line of sight. I got some cheap Phottix radio transmitters (can't remember the full name as I don't have them on me now) for when I don't have line of sight, they only work manually up to about 40m, but they work fine. It's a pain not having ETTL sometimes, so the Odin sounds like a good investment as my ST-E2 is on it's last legs.


----------



## Freshprince08 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hadn't heard about the Phottix Odin's before this thread, so thank you for the heads up... they look pretty good! Anyone know of any suppliers in the UK though? There are a few eBay listings, however all for Hong Kong supply.


----------



## 92101media (Dec 16, 2011)

Shooting TTL, while undeniably convenient, is analagous to shooting with auto white balance. Most of the times the camera will make a pretty good decision, but there are times when it won't ... and potentially worse, sometimes where it will, and sometimes where it won't (some overexposed, some underexposed), meaning simple batch processing of all photos is impossible, and each photo may have to be post-processed individually.

For fast-paced shooting, I use a 580EXII either on camera or handheld with an off camera shoe cord. Though I am sure the vast majority of the cheaper flashes are safe, in general, I feel slightly more comfortable with a genuine Canon flash attached physically (either hotshoe, or off camera cord) to my camera. 

For shots where one has the time to set the shot up e.g. on set, multiple lights etc., I use cheap manual flashes & cheap RF radio triggers. Helps keep the cost down, and results are usually more consistent when using manually set flashes. Not necessarily perfectly exposed, but when not, it's more likely that batch processing will be a possibility. I have 2 genuine Canon flashes (for my 2 Canon bodies), and 4 cheap manual flashes, and 2 cheap RF master radio triggers (1 spare, or for use on 2nd body when using a dual body setup), and 4 cheap RF slave triggers for triggering them. When you want/need multiple flash heads & RF triggers, especially when you are shooting for fun as a hobby, not for pay, as I am, using cheaper manual flashes & RF triggers can mean substantial savings (or a more expansive setup for the same money). Having a different system from someone else can be an advantage, since they may use different frequencies, thereby resulting in less interference / accidental triggering if there are other photographers in the area. However, it can also be a disadvantage if something breaks or is left behind, and you can't lend to / borrow from others.


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 16, 2011)

kennykodak said:


> i have PW mini and flex's
> junk
> i have multiple 580 EX2's
> more junk
> ...



Operator
even more junk


----------



## kennykodak (Dec 16, 2011)

briansquibb said:


> kennykodak said:
> 
> 
> > i have PW mini and flex's
> ...


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 16, 2011)

kennykodak said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > kennykodak said:
> ...



I have no problem reading the manual and getting it working with 4 slaves. 

Line of sight is the native Canon approach, Pocketwizzard is radio and doesn't need line of sight.

Just getting paid for something doesn't imply you are good.


----------



## kennykodak (Dec 16, 2011)

Master of Photography PPA
Master of Electronic Imaging PPA
Photographic Craftsman PPA
international Print Juror, PPA
Lecturer on Photography & Photoshop, University of Cincinnati
24 features articles published "Professional Photographer"
-
i know how to read and i know what is unreliable. 

my comments were directed at equipment and not a person...


----------



## Viggo (Dec 16, 2011)

While I agree that ETTL for light setup isn't the most reliable, with the Phottix Odinb you just use the ETTL connection to remotely control the power-setting on the remote-flashes. Means, you don't have to run those 100 meters over to the flash to adjust it up one stop, you can do that from the transmitter on the camera, which is fantastic. 

Also you have A, B, C groups to control, so if the subject is moving you can use a M-set flash output for background, and ETTL for the subject moving. And the ETTL output is actually pretty good. The mix and match makes it all the more versatile. And still, NO misfire, NO adjusting and tuning in software, NO trial and error. They just work.... Cannot stress enough what it means to have them work every time at every setting at any distance.


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 16, 2011)

kennykodak said:


> my comments were directed at equipment and not a person...



You are right - I am sorry

So: 
- the best speedlite is rubbish
- the most used radio transmitter/receiver is rubbish
- the combination of 580EXII and PocketWizzard only work line of sight
- the combination works for me and others

The only way to find out what is wrong is to go down the Sherlock Holmes route of elimination

Why do you say the 580EXII is junk?
Why do you say the PocketWizzards are junk?
Why do you think your opinion is contrary to most other people?
Why do you think your combination only works line of sight like the Canon system when everyone elses work on radio?


----------



## xROELOFx (Dec 16, 2011)

kennykodak said:


> Master of Photography PPA
> Master of Electronic Imaging PPA
> Photographic Craftsman PPA
> international Print Juror, PPA


what does all that stuff mean?


----------



## kennykodak (Dec 16, 2011)

briansquibb said:


> kennykodak said:
> 
> 
> > my comments were directed at equipment and not a person...
> ...



i was one of the first to get my hands on the pw's. i was thrilled. i went through many upgrades in firmware and long discussions with PW and Canon. neither party was particularly helpful as they don't have control of the other party's parts. i was sent some socks from PW to shield the RF on the 580's. the PW's dropped shots at random even when used with Elinchrom in a fixed setting. they will drop a shot when a lens is zoomed. a back lit aisle shot is a sporting event to get it to fire repeatedly. my frustration with the Canon 580 EX2 comes from many things. starting trying to make work in the beginning with a Quantum twin turbo. again the two sides don't talk to each other. later it was determined that a custom function had to be set, and there was a correct sequence that had to be followed in start up between the flash and the turbo. question, the original 580EX had slave and master on the on-off switch. the current one has it removed and one must wade through settings using the zoom button. not progress. the new Nikon has it on the switch like the old Canon. the auxiliary outlet for a power cord is lightly glued inside the unit and has a poor connection, it is prone to break loose inside the unit and become useless. i really wanted the PW to be a success but haven't been able to come to trust them yet. the only thing i miss about my Nikon days is the flash units.
about the PPA titles:
Master of Photography; 13 national award winning print merits, 12 service.
Master of Electronic Imaging; 13 national award winning digital enhanced print merits, 12 service.
Photographic Craftsman, 13 speaking merits (either national, regional or state platforms) or articles published, 12 service.
International Print Juror, completing a week long course in Atlanta on judging international professional images.

Not trying to be an arrogant jerk, only trying to demostrate that i have some photographic background.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't think KennyKodak's opinion is contrary to most people using the PW's Flex-system. Searching around the web reveals that sooooo many people have all kinds of issues with the Flex-system. And this isn't the 580's fault at all. Try them on camera or with any other trigger, only the Flex have all this issues. And that's one of the biggest issues, it's nothing consistent, it's 20.000 different faults that, at random, appear at the worst of times. Ranging from full dump blinding the subject to absolutely no rigging at all. Or worse, some speeds will work others don't, not the same speed every time. Some power settings through the AC3 controller gave no power. Not syncing. 

If you read the PocketWizard blog through facebook, you can even see that the poor sponsored pro's give you tips like that STUPID sock and also use the OC-e3 cable from canon to get distance from the trigger to the flash, come ooooon!! Those cables are expensive and it makes things a hassle to set up, you bought the PW's to get rid of the damn cables, no?

They even told me I needed to switch the pw's on in a specific order, for them to work, really?? I've done 30 firmwares, including BETA, I have had two sets of MATCHING hardware, still nothing works. 

The only fantastic thing about Pocket Wizard is their customer service, they have been waaay kinder than I would have expected. Got a complete refund after three years of struggling.


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 16, 2011)

Viggo said:


> I don't think KennyKodak's opinion is contrary to most people using the PW's Flex-system. Searching around the web reveals that sooooo many people have all kinds of issues with the Flex-system. And this isn't the 580's fault at all.



I must be very lucky then - run with 1 x 580EXII and 4 x 580EX without any issues at all, including using them out of line of site.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes, you are, and good for you! I'm also glad I don't have to deal with them anymore. And that I can now adjust power in "normal" values 1/1- 1/128 instead of plus minus 3. 

What range do you get and where are you located?..be honest


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 16, 2011)

I am in UK

I only do about 40feet (the distance from the hide to the feeder)


----------



## Viggo (Dec 17, 2011)

Good to know it works at least somewhere, you should send your stuff in and say to them that they need to make EVERY unit like yours that work. 

With the Phottix I get full eTTL-communication at LEAST at 200 meters. I ran out of road when I was testing... I had maybe 20 meters with the pw's both with the OC-e3 cable and not... Even indoors... The very few times they triggered properly.


----------



## justsomedude (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the input, everyone. After doing some thorough reading/research, I opted for (3) FlexTT5s to complement my (2) 580exIIs. Based on information available, and some DIY testing done by photogs about the internet, the FlexTT5 had much better range as the primary transmitter than did the MiniTT.

I got the units last week, and had some great results doing indoor testing. See sample of my dad below...







The units were no more than 20' from my camera body during my in-home tests, and everything fired fine. I decided to implement them on a wedding gig yesterday (church allows flash), and for the first 15 minutes, all worked well. Even shooting 100' plus away from the back of the balcony with the FlexTT5s on stands behind concrete columns at the floor level (full soft shield + shoe were implemented), I got consistent triggering/ETTL.

Then - catastrophe hit. I was struck with the total failure documented here on both of my 580's. They started doing the full power dumps, with no regulated output whatsoever. I was able to finish the ceremony with natural light without issue, and my assistant had two 580's that worked flawlessly for the portrait shoot and reception. We worked them just as strenuously as my two 580's for the rest of the night, yet no failures occurred. I found that to be a little odd.

I immediately called PocketWizard this morning to find out more about this failure of my 580's. Based on the research done in the link previously provided, PocketWizard claims the 580's design is the fault of this failure. The CS rep I spoke with did say that Canon typically covers the IGBT repair under warranty, and that the repair should basically eliminate the problem from ever occurring again. It's still frustrating being without some of my primary portable lighting gear for a few weeks as I move into boudoir/Valentine's shoot season.

grrrr.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 19, 2011)

I hate to say, I told you so, but I told you so....

And that will only be the beginning. If there was something seriously wrong with the 580's, how come they didn't fail until the Flex-system hit the market? Mine worked flawlessly from -05 until I bought the PW's, then it all went to hell. Not only didn't they work on the Flex, but they started to fail when I mounted them on my camera as well. And this hasn't happened with ANY of the super-cheap trigger's I bought off ebay when starting out, and the Phottix Odin have STILL not had ONE misfire of ANY sort. Why don't people listen?


----------



## Freshprince08 (Dec 19, 2011)

Viggo said:


> I hate to say, I told you so, but I told you so....
> 
> And that will only be the beginning. If there was something seriously wrong with the 580's, how come they didn't fail until the Flex-system hit the market? Mine worked flawlessly from -05 until I bought the PW's, then it all went to hell. Not only didn't they work on the Flex, but they started to fail when I mounted them on my camera as well. And this hasn't happened with ANY of the super-cheap trigger's I bought off ebay when starting out, and the Phottix Odin have STILL not had ONE misfire of ANY sort. Why don't people listen?



Still can't find a UK source for the Odins 

They sound perfect for what I need!


----------



## Viggo (Dec 19, 2011)

You find them on ebay ;D

I bought my set from HongKong, they're the fastest and cheapest when it comes to shipping. Everything in order, they mark down the value so I pay less taxes. Never had anything trouble and I buy ALL my accesories from HK. I'm located in Norway (which is pretty far from HK) and it usually take 5-6 days from them to my mailbox, which is crazy, it takes waaaay longer shipping inside of Norway, ironically...


----------



## justsomedude (Dec 19, 2011)

Viggo said:


> Why don't people listen?



Because nobody likes you.




Just kidding. 

Honestly, I have to say that after this experience I'd still prefer to stay with PocketWizard. Their support for numerous brands of flash, including AlienBees, provides a tremendous amount of versatility and flexibility to photographers - and most importantly - me. I've yet to find another ETTL radio trigger that is equaled in that regard. Furthermore, in all their history, the 580exII is the only flash they've encountered repeated problems with. To me, this information (in conjunction with their white paper) points more to the 580 as the culprit than the PW Flex. 

I'll probably be hanging around with them for a while, and more than likely just switching the make or model of flash units I choose to employ for off-camera use.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 20, 2011)

justsomedude said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't people listen?
> ...



Haha, funny stuff ;D Yeah, well, they only reason I tell things like they are, is because I know how insanely mad I get when things don't frikkin' work like they suppose to! And really, me saying that is just to give others a different opinion than what you get from a commercial for a product. Not all things are as good as they claim to be, just saying.

And what do you mean "supporting Alien Bees" ? I haven't used them, but are they ETTL? I didn't think so? The Odin supports ALL studio-flashes, and ETTL is restricted to Canon, JUST like PW's, so I don't get that point. The Odin is the only trigger that works straight out of the box down to 1/8000s with my Elinchromes and other studio-flashes. Did you find those sync-cables in your PW box? nope! That was extra. And you need soft shield, blocking the display, and af-assist, oh wait, pw don't support that : and I see people hanging their PW's from a Canon OC-e3 cable to get distance from the flash, wtf... I mean, I'm an Apple fan, but this seems much like the Iphone-diciples, they want an Iphone4 no matter what it doesn't do. Android does everything better, but I want an Iphone, why? because it's an iphone... I choose stability over a brand name, just me I guess.....


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 20, 2011)

I dont shoot in a studio

I shoot typically 3 or 4 flash setups

I shoot with the flash some distance from me so as not to scare the wildlife ( about 30/40ft)

I also shoot weddings the usual flash mods

I also shoot macro with 3 or 4 flash for static items ( X layout) , 2 x 580 for on the camera dynamic shots

I shoot exclusively wireless

I have had no problem with the FlexTT5/MiniTT1 so far


----------



## Maui5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have never personally used an Odin, so I can't really comment on their abilities. I can say that there is noone locally to me or with 2000 miles that carries them that I can find. I see no authorized dealers or stores that stock them in the Eastern US or Canada.

As for Pocket Wizard and cables, mine cost me $4.99 so not really a big deal

Availability is a large point for me. I may do a lot of buying online, but I also buy brands that I can also get locally or same day if I need a replacement. 

Now if Odin starts getting dealerships in the US or Canada, then maybe I will consider them. So far Pocket Wizards have served me well. They are plentiful, I get them cheaper than I can buy Odins, and if I am traveling and have an issue, loss, etc., I can easily purchase a replacement or borrow one.

The only issue that some are getting with the 580 EX IIs is do to Canon and their frequencies, not the Pocket Wizards. I have had no issues with either of my 580s or 430s and working with them and my Photogenics. 

The other thing to note about not needing shielding with Odin's, that is because the frequencies that are used. In fact, while you may not have run into problems do to the frequency spread, since the US uses different ranges for other devices, it can be likely that the Odins may suffer from interference from other devices.

Pocket Wizard will have specific frequency ranges based upon location for this exact reason, and from what I have seen, Odin is only a one size fits all. This also may be a reason, why after 4 years, they seem to only be available in Europe, and not carried by North American or Canadian markets.


----------



## justsomedude (Dec 20, 2011)

Viggo said:


> Haha, funny stuff ;D Yeah, well, they only reason I tell things like they are, is because I know how insanely mad I get when things don't frikkin' work like they suppose to! And really, me saying that is just to give others a different opinion than what you get from a commercial for a product. Not all things are as good as they claim to be, just saying.
> 
> And what do you mean "supporting Alien Bees" ? I haven't used them, but are they ETTL? I didn't think so? The Odin supports ALL studio-flashes, and ETTL is restricted to Canon, JUST like PW's, so I don't get that point. The Odin is the only trigger that works straight out of the box down to 1/8000s with my Elinchromes and other studio-flashes. Did you find those sync-cables in your PW box? nope! That was extra. And you need soft shield, blocking the display, and af-assist, oh wait, pw don't support that : and I see people hanging their PW's from a Canon OC-e3 cable to get distance from the flash, wtf... I mean, I'm an Apple fan, but this seems much like the Iphone-diciples, they want an Iphone4 no matter what it doesn't do. Android does everything better, but I want an Iphone, why? because it's an iphone... I choose stability over a brand name, just me I guess.....



Viggo, I'm just saying that it works with my Alien Bee setup. See the adapter here... 

http://www.pocketwizard.com/products/transmitter_receiver/ac9%20alienbees%20adapter/

I didn't mean to offend you, or your choice of Phottix. I'm sure it's a fine product for you.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 20, 2011)

@ Maui5150

I bought mine from HK so the asian market has it available at least. And the Odin is brand new, so that could be a reason.

For them not to include cables that cost retail 5 bucks isn't annoying and stupid?

Bluetooth is also a VERY common frequency used all over, does it interfere? Nope, because you make your own individual code. Same as when I use my Power point presenter and mouse at the same time, they both run on 2,4 gHz like the Odin, and 400 other people in the same room use the same 2,4, no one is interfering with each other. 

I'm glad the Wizards work for a couple of you guys, but if you look around, further than the nose, there are PLENTY of people who can't get them to work. For instance , join their page on Facebook and read the wallposts there a week or so, you see all kinds of different issues.....

I'm not telling you what to buy or no to buy. I just posted this because the OP had issues, and so did I , and they never got sorted, so perhaps people don't have to spend three years getting them to work, but can actually get something that works straight away and always....


----------



## Maui5150 (Dec 21, 2011)

I am glad they are available in the Asian Market, but I have not seen a single retailer in North America and many of the other markets. 

As for the cables, doesn't bother me in the least. I have seen many different jacks on strobes, so makes it easier to allow the end consumer to buy what they need. 

PC Terminal. 1/4" Phono. 1/8" mono. Elinchrom? Metz? There are a few others. 

Bluetooth in general is a short distance connection. It does avoid some interference with its handshake protocol, but I also have found varying results with my connection and reliability of say my cell in my car alone, compared to in a crowded room. 

The 2.4gHZ band is very crowded. My old phone and wi-fi router both were at one time 2.4 and I used to lose my connection on my laptop during calls. And again. It all depends on the scenario and set up but long and short, you are more likely to get interference from a phone, laptop, router or other device on the 2.4 ghz band. It is also one of the reason phones and other longer distance devices started to promote the 5.8 ghz and DECT bands as having "less interference" because there are less devices using them. 

As far as people go and "complaints"... How many people are using Pocket Wizards vs how many people are complaining? Using Hard Drives for example... If you go out to most techincal/computer websites and look at reviews, you will see that a great many HDs seem like pretty much crap with people reporting half of the purchased ones DOA. I am fairly confident if Phottix had as large of an installation base as Pocket Wizard, you would see just as many "issues" posted on their page, maybe even more so, because to me, especially over the 2.4 gHZ band, any distance firing is likely to run into issues. Also one of the reasons why Pocket Wizard will publish up to 500m+ where Odin is 100m+ I trust the Pocket Wizard Band over the 2.4 over distance.

And a correction on the original poster. They had NO ISSUES. They were tire-kicking and and looking for feedback because they had "read some things" about interference.

*"Does anyone here have experience with PWs FlexTT5 and the 580exII? I'm looking at moving into remote ETTL, but have seen some reviews where range was severely limited due to high RF interference from the 580. "*

I for one am always welcome to competition. The end result are better products at cheaper prices. If the Odin ever makes its way into North America, I will be happy to test or watch the feedback... but I also expect to see threads like - "Does anyone else have problems with Odin and XBox Connect? - My neighobors XBox keeps interfering with my studio"


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 21, 2011)

Viggo said:


> For instance , join their page on Facebook and read the wallposts there a week or so



... and their page is ?.......


----------



## Viggo (Dec 21, 2011)

briansquibb said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > For instance , join their page on Facebook and read the wallposts there a week or so
> ...



Here you go! 

http://www.facebook.com/pocketwizards

If nothing else, some skilled photogs there I see as a great inspiration...


----------



## Viggo (Dec 21, 2011)

Maui5150 said:


> Also one of the reasons why Pocket Wizard will publish up to 500m+ where Odin is 100m+ I trust the Pocket Wizard Band over the 2.4 over distance.



I just lol'd, come on I dare you to set a 580 exII on a Flex TT5 at the finishline of a 1/4 mile drag-strip and the camera at the start and show me it triggers on full ETTL. No cheating... 500m+ no. way! The PlusII's are 1600 ft, but the Flex, nope! 

Here's a link to Pw's own page, and how to improve range:

http://www.pocketwizard.com/inspirations/technology/range/

Have some fun reading while I'll go and shoot like this:

http://photobyviggo.com/random/odin.jpg

That's at 91mm focal, and ETTL-mode, this is probably 20 meters from the end of the parking lot I tested at, I still went over the road at the other side and put a tree in the line of sight, still triggered perfectly.


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 21, 2011)

Viggo said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



Many thanks


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 29, 2012)

Yesterday I was firing 3 flash (all off camera) with mini and flex. Taking full length pictures in a dark warehouse with the 1Ds3 + 400f/2.8 combination at 19 meters. Not a missed flash out of about 50. There were 2 580EX and 1 580EXII with 1 flash out of line of sight all using eTTL2.

If the problem was so severe as seem to be suggested I would have expected some missed or badly exposed shots.

In view that I have never had a problem I can only deduce that the firmware has cured the problem or the UK frequencies dont create a problem


----------



## Bosman (Apr 18, 2012)

Sadly, my PW flex system rarely gave me consistant results. When they worked they were great but at wedding receptions I had major problems on more than one occasion. When shooting a wedding you just cannot have problems with things working, theres no time to diagnose the problem. Last time i used them only one of two lights triggered and all the settings were correct so i tried it with my other flex module to trigger it and still had issues. Then later the other one worked instead. I had it all set up at home testing that ttl and everything was working before doing a headshot of the public library's new board member. I could not get it to expose correct when there. I had to drop the on camera exposure to -2 stops. WTF!
PW are friendly at helping when i call who can call them and talk to tech support when in the field?

I dusted off my plus II's and have a whole setup now using my 580exII's manually. I'm not even going to use TTl again til i can afford a full set of Canon RT flashes, which could be a while since i've spent about 6G's recently.


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 18, 2012)

I seriously wonder what the differences are between the UK and the US minis/flexes because I just dont miss a flash and never have


----------

